# Neu in Bad Staffelstein



## Dagtor (11. Januar 2010)

Suche nach Bikern aus Bad Staffelstein, Lichtenfels und Umgebung für regelmäßige Short-Trips, Touren und Ausflüge...

Álso, meldet euch!

Gruß

Dagtor


----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Herzlich wilkommen im schönen Maintal,ich bin oft ,auf und um den Staffelberg unterwegs, im Moment wegen dem Schnee etwas weniger, aber es wird ja besser, wir sind eigentlich immer ein paar Leute zum Fahren, sobald das Eis weg ist machen wir etwas aus
  Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Wilkommen!

Ich stimme ericoli zu...wenn der Schnee etwas weg ist, können wir mal ne Tour mir Einkehr und Plausch machen...

mfg

Tom


----------



## Dagtor (30. Januar 2010)

Oh...

da sind ja Antworten...

Ja, kann ma mal machen... Ich selbst hab jetzt eigentlich nichts gegen Schnee. Der Staffelberg ging vor 2Wochen gut zu fahren. Der Trinkschlauch ist halt eingefroren...


----------



## ericoli (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mal was machen ist dir also zu wenig! dann müssen jetzt Daten her, wir treffen uns am Dienstag 02.02 oder Donnerstag 04.02 auf dem Staffelberg die Uhrzeit können wir ja noch ausmachen,  
na ist das ne Antwort
Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (31. Januar 2010)

Nightride? Oder habt ihr Urlaub?

Tom


----------



## mabi (31. Januar 2010)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo, mal was machen ist dir also zu wenig! dann müssen jetzt Daten her, wir treffen uns am Dienstag 02.02 oder Donnerstag 04.02 auf dem Staffelberg die Uhrzeit können wir ja noch ausmachen,
> na ist das ne Antwort
> Grüsse



zum schneeschieben ?


----------



## lowisbmx (31. Januar 2010)

Tomson schrieb:


> Nightride? Oder habt ihr Urlaub?
> 
> Tom



lass na!!

wir endlich mal wieder? Bazzo vs. Stereo?


----------



## Tomson (31. Januar 2010)

@lowis:

Bist du wohl wieder fit?:kotz::kotz:


Können ja gemeinsam fahren!?


----------



## ericoli (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, @mabi  Schneeschieben hat doch auch was, mal ein bischen positiv bitte
@ Tom, ich denke Nightride,
 also wer Lust auf schneeschieben hat , dann sagt halt mal eine zeit an,
@lowis denk dran immer FR
@ Dagtor was sagst du dazu
 Grüsse


----------



## lowisbmx (1. Februar 2010)

@ Tom: ich bin IMMER fit! Ach ja, was soll ich eigentlich mit der Nuss machen?

@ ericoli: ja, immer FR ich weis! Radl jetzt endlich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (1. Februar 2010)

@ lowis:

Ach ja, stimmt. Immer fit...

Die Nuss ist der Snack für unsere Tour! Ich denk halt immer an dich!  Gut, oder?

Wann fahren wir? Was technisches?!

Tom


----------



## ericoli (1. Februar 2010)

@ lowis nein das gute Stück ist noch nicht da( aber für den Staffelberg tut es zur Zeit auch das Big Hit) los geh mit dann geb ich dir deine InfosDienstag wird ja wohl nix, @ Dagtor @tom @ lowis,  und an alle die kommen wollen( ob mit oder ohne Schneeschieber) dann sag ich mal Donnerstag 18:00 Staffelberg vor der Kneipe ( Lampen nicht vergessen)


----------



## Tomson (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich glaub diesen Donnerstag krieg ich das termintechnisch nicht geregelt-an alle die dabei sind: Viel Spaß 

Bin mir aber sicher, dass wir einen Termin finden werden, wo wir alle mal dabei sind!

Schreibt mal wies war...


Tom


----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2010)

Dagtor schrieb:


> Oh...
> 
> da sind ja Antworten...
> 
> Ja, kann ma mal machen... Ich selbst hab jetzt eigentlich nichts gegen Schnee. Der Staffelberg ging vor 2Wochen gut zu fahren. Der Trinkschlauch ist halt eingefroren...



Oh das sind ja Antworten...


----------



## Tomson (9. Februar 2010)

Und und und!?!?

Ging nix  

Tom


----------



## osarias (11. Februar 2010)

Also die Hohe Eller von Vierzehnheiligen runter ging am Sonntag optimal!
Siehe Fotoalbum unter Biken,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2010)

@ osarias:

Weiss ich doch! Einer meiner Spione hat dich gesichtet! 

Wir fahren ja auch bald mal...wie besprochen....

Tom


----------



## osarias (11. Februar 2010)

Kann mích nicht erinnern was besprochen zu haben! 
Kanntest vermutlich welche von den hunderten Wanderern, oder?


----------



## Tomson (11. Februar 2010)

Herrje! Bist du nun T.S. oder S.S.?

Wir sehen uns...

Gruß,

T.P.


----------



## osarias (12. Februar 2010)

Aha aha, da weis einer mehr als ich dachte! 
Ich bin S.S.! Hoffe man sieht sich mal auf dem Trail!
Haste den Myspace Kontakt für LIF schon bekommen? Ist immer ganz witzig wenn was zusammen kommt! Wird dann wohl ab Ende März bzw. anfang April wieder öfters Termine geben,..., jetzt im März ist erstmal Urlaub angesagt, da sind wir nicht da,...

Frage: T.P. fährst du zufällig nen schwarzes, schnelles, japanisches Auto? Wenn ja dann weis ich jetzt auch wer du bist!


----------



## Tomson (12. Februar 2010)

Yes, I am it.

Wir sehen uns - Gruß an T!


----------



## ericoli (13. Februar 2010)

Tomson schrieb:


> Und und und!?!?
> 
> Ging nix
> 
> Tom



Doch es ging was ,ich war am Samstag auf dem Staffelberg, war top, das beste war runterfahren  natürlich nur auf ausgetretenen Wegen,auserdem die Fahren doch alle schnelle Japaner der eine in schwarz der andere in rot beide nur Blender(war nur SPASSSS)  ,also dann, bis zum nächsten versuch


----------



## Tomson (13. Februar 2010)

@ericoli alias O:

Verdammt! Wenn ich dich erwische...fahr ich dir wie immer rein... zam mitm lowis...



der T


----------



## ericoli (14. Februar 2010)

Tomson schrieb:


> @ericoli alias O:
> 
> Verdammt! Wenn ich dich erwische...fahr ich dir wie immer rein... zam mitm lowis...
> 
> ...



da lach ich doch nur du und der Lowis  oh ich hab sooo sehr Angst  Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (14. Februar 2010)

Spaß beiseite...wir sollten wirklich ma wieder fahren!?

Natürlich wieder mit 

T


----------



## lowisbmx (15. Februar 2010)

schnelles schwarzes japanisches Auto, dass ich nicht lache, der wippt doch, oder? 

Wir fahren? Wenn der Schnee weg ist? Was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (15. Februar 2010)

...wer fährt schon 4 Zyl Reihenluftpumpe...Frittentheke passt?

Fahren? Wann?








Tom


----------



## osarias (16. Februar 2010)

Also warten bis der Schnee weg ist,..., hmm das könnte noch ein bischen dauern! Irgendwie find ich es aber klasse mal wieder nen ordentlichen Winter zu haben!
Aber ab 28.02 gilt für mich 30-35°C und 3 Wochen Motorrad fahren! *angeb*


----------



## ericoli (18. Februar 2010)

also ich bin gestern über den Staffelberg zum Pavillion,und wieder zurück gefahren, ging gut, super Wetter was will man mehr, ich denke aber wenn es jetzt wärmer wird ist es dann ne eher matschige Angelegenheit, wir können uns ja mal abends in einer Kneipe treffen, solange es so nass ist, und auf besseres Wetter trinken, das ist doch mal ein Vorschlag:


----------



## Tomson (18. Februar 2010)

@ ericoli:

Gute Idee! Treffpunkt beim lowis und dann über Räder lästern....

Tom


----------



## lowisbmx (20. Februar 2010)

@ericoli: IMMER fahren, auch bei Matsch!! Bier in der Kneipe trinken die Bamberger! Wer?

@Tom: Marzocchi!!


----------



## moe92 (22. Februar 2010)

also der chef und ich wärn auch auf jeden fall mal wieder mit dabei


----------



## dirtman76 (24. Februar 2010)

@Tomson & lowisbmx: Bei diesen Benzingesprächen dachte ich anfangs schon, ich bin hier im Subi-Evo-Forum gelandet;-)

Wintertraining findet bei uns immer noch auf 2 Brettern statt. Pumptrack liegt noch unter einer dicken Schneedecke:-(
Aber wir kommen mal zu Besuch ins Flachland! littledevil ist auch schon heiß aufs Radln!

Servus


----------



## Tomson (24. Februar 2010)

@Dirtman: So machen wirs! Ausfahrt! Mit littledevil! Er weiss ja wie der Stoff bei unserem Zwischenstop schmeckt -->

@littledevil: Wars gut? 

Anfang März wir!

Tom


----------



## littledevil (25. Februar 2010)

Zwischenstop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (25. Februar 2010)

Na so wie immer...

Oder?


----------



## littledevil (26. Februar 2010)

Na gut!
Vielleicht ja schon in ein paar Tagen.. schau mer mal!


----------



## Tomson (28. Februar 2010)

...hier gehts weiter:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448481


----------

